# مع بداية العام الجديد 2013 هل ستكون صلاتك كهذه



## bahaa_06 (30 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*فلتبارك يا رب عامنا الجديد ولتقد انت سفن حياتنا لنعود لمرساك من جديد 
سامحنا على ما فات فكم ابتعدنا عنك واقبل منا توبتنا وادعونا لحظيرتك كما دعوت الابن الضال لتفرح بعودتنا اليك كما فرح قلبك بعودته ..امييييييين
ميرررسى يا بهاء على مشاركتنا معاك صلاتك الجميله 
وكل سنه وانت وكل اسرتك بخير *


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 ديسمبر 2012)

رائع وجميل أخي الحبيبـ،

ربنا يبارك حياتكـ،

أتمني سلام الرب يعم علي العالم ويملأ النفوس ويُهدي الأرواح..

النعمه معكـ،​


----------



## النهيسى (30 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل سنه وأنتم طيبين .. رااائع*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (30 ديسمبر 2012)

bahaa_06 قال:


>



صلاه رائعه أشكرك لمشاركتنا هذه الصلاة.. الرب يباركك
و كل سنه و حضرتك و الأسره كلهم بخير


----------



## zezza (30 ديسمبر 2012)

يا رب اغفر لينا خطايا السنة اللى فاتت و علمنا ان نصنع رضاك و ان نبدأ بدأ حسنا مع بداية السنة الجديدة 

كل سنة و انت طيب بهاء ربنا يعوضك و يا رب تكون سنة جديدة كلها خير و فرح و سلام


----------



## jajageorge (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد هده الصلاة العميقة نغلق عيوننا ونقول بايمان أمين كل سنة والجميع فى ملأ المسيح


----------



## AdmanTios (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنا الحقير الذي أحببتني يا مُخلص نفسي
و أتيت من أجلي كي ما تُزيل عني عاري و خطيئتي
تحملت الذل و الهوان عني بكل تواضع و محبة بالغة
تنازلت و تأنست و ولدت و صُلبت عني أنا الحقير الخاطئ

أسُلم لك نفسي يا يسوع كي ما تقودها بحسب برك كما يليق ..... آمين

خالص الشكر أخي الحبيب للدعوة بالمشاركة و نوال بركة العمل
رب المجد يُشرق بنور بره علي جميع الأحباء ببركة ميلاد طفل المزود
*


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يا بهاء  صلاه رائعه جدا 

سامحنى يارب اغفر لى خطاياى يا مخلصى 

اجعلنى ابدء معاك سنه جديده احس بيك زى ما انت حاسس بكل شىء جوايا 

يا من صلبت وتألمت من اجلى  اجعلنى انسانه تنول حبك ورضاك 

وخليك مع مصر الغاليه اللى انت باركتها 

كل سنه وانت طيب بهاء 

سنه سعيده عليك يارب  وعلى الكل 
​


----------



## bahaa_06 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فلتبارك يا رب عامنا الجديد ولتقد انت سفن حياتنا لنعود لمرساك من جديد
> سامحنا على ما فات فكم ابتعدنا عنك واقبل منا توبتنا وادعونا لحظيرتك كما دعوت الابن الضال لتفرح بعودتنا اليك كما فرح قلبك بعودته ..امييييييين
> ميرررسى يا بهاء على مشاركتنا معاك صلاتك الجميله
> وكل سنه وانت وكل اسرتك بخير *


ميرسى دونا لمشاركتك الصلاة 
كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة 
ربنا يفرح قلبك انت واسرتك


----------



## bahaa_06 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بداية العمر قال:


> رائع وجميل أخي الحبيبـ،
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتكـ،
> 
> ...


ميرسى ((بداية العمر))
الله يبارك حياتك ويملأ قلبك افراح


----------



## bahaa_06 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *كل سنه وأنتم طيبين .. رااائع*​


*ميرسى "النهيسى" 
كل سة وانت طيب *


----------



## bahaa_06 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> صلاه رائعه أشكرك لمشاركتنا هذه الصلاة.. الرب يباركك
> و كل سنه و حضرتك و الأسره كلهم بخير


*ميرسى "حبو اعدائكم "
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب ربنا يبارك ايامك اللى جايه*


----------



## bahaa_06 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

zezza قال:


> يا رب اغفر لينا خطايا السنة اللى فاتت و علمنا ان نصنع رضاك و ان نبدأ بدأ حسنا مع بداية السنة الجديدة
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيب بهاء ربنا يعوضك و يا رب تكون سنة جديدة كلها خير و فرح و سلام


*ميرسى ليك "zezza" على مشاركتك وصلاتك كل سنة وحضرتك طيبة ربنا يملا عمرك افراح*


----------



## bahaa_06 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> بعد هده الصلاة العميقة نغلق عيوننا ونقول بايمان أمين كل سنة والجميع فى ملأ المسيح


ميرسى محبوبى jajageorge على جميل كلماتك وصلاتك كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## bahaa_06 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

AdmanTios قال:


> *أنا الحقير الذي أحببتني يا مُخلص نفسي
> و أتيت من أجلي كي ما تُزيل عني عاري و خطيئتي
> تحملت الذل و الهوان عني بكل تواضع و محبة بالغة
> تنازلت و تأنست و ولدت و صُلبت عني أنا الحقير الخاطئ
> ...


*ميرسى حبيبى "AdmanTios" على صلاتك الجملة ربنا يعيد عليك الايام بخير وبالبركة *


----------



## bahaa_06 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> الله يا بهاء  صلاه رائعه جدا
> 
> سامحنى يارب اغفر لى خطاياى يا مخلصى
> 
> ...


ميرسى بجد "candy shop" على تشجيعك وعلى صلاتك 
كل سنة وانت صيبة ربنا يبارك عمرك ويحافظ عليك


----------



## mero_engel (1 يناير 2013)

صلالالاه رااائعه تسلم ايدك يا بهاء
ربنا يباركك
كل سنه وانتوا طيبين


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يناير 2013)

صلاة جميلة الرب يباركك


----------

